# Love conquers War: G.I. Joe (Fan-Fic)



## Abishai100

This sentimentalism-wartime parable was inspired by _G.I. Joe_ (Hasbro/Marvel) paramilitary fantasy-adventure comics and the wartime-conscience film _The Thin Red Line_.

_G.I. Joe: A Real American Hero_ is an iconic patriotism-themed war-consciousness storytelling franchise and presents martial characters with humanism-oriented imagination such as Serpentor (a genetically-engineered 'emperor'), Mara (a semi-mermaid 'war-muse' of wisdom), Snake-Eyes (a devoted and daring American warrior), and Shipwreck (a good-humored but gritty sailor and soldier).

Can love conquer war in our age of 'complicated' political intrigue (e.g., Gulf War, ISIS, 9/11, etc.)?

Signing off,


====

Snake-Eyes and Shipwreck (valiant soldiers from the secret American paramilitary-crusading team known as 'G.I. Joes') were both in love with the alluring and serene mermaid named Mara who was kidnapped by the terrorist-organization Cobra for deranged genetics-mutation experiments involving the generation of an entire underwater aquatic army of super-terrorists. Mara was Cobra Commander's guinea-pig, and Snake-Eyes wanted to rescue the damsel (but so did Shipwreck!). So, Snake-Eyes, Shipwreck, and Snake-Eyes best-friend and dog Order set out for the Cobra fortress to rescue Mara...


 

The trio found Mara in a giant fish-tank (she could breathe under-water!) in the Cobra fortress. There were tubes coming out of Mara's tank but nothing seemed vital, so Snake-Eyes proceeded to joist the beautiful semi-mermaid damsel out of the water-tank. Shipwreck tried to speak to Mara, but she was exhausted and was currently in Snake-Eyes' arms who was carrying her out. Order kept the background-watch, ensuring there were no Cobra agents following them. Shipwreck conceded that Mara was falling in love with Snake-Eyes...

 

When the trio returned Mara safely to G.I. Joe headquarters in Virginia, the Joe-commander Duke (secretly a Hollywood celebrity recruited by the CIA in the 1980s!) congratulated them on a job well done. Mara reported to Duke that Cobra indeed intended to generate an aquatic genetic-mutant 'army' of super-terrorists using mermaid DNA. Snake-Eyes was ordered to infiltrate the Cobra fortress again and kidnap the evil Dr. Mindbender (Cobra's official 'mad scientist'), while Shipwreck took care of Mara(!). Meanwhile, Duke planned a direct engagement with Cobra Commander and Cobra agents in Washington, D.C. after receiving an insider-tip (from a Cobra-defector) that Cobra intended to kidnap U.S. President Donald Trump.

 

A few of the women-soldiers from G.I. Joe helped Snake-Eyes infiltrate the Cobra fortress (to kidnap Dr. Mindbender). These women were Lady Jaye, Scarlett, and Jinx. When the foursome infiltrated the Cobra fortress (disguised as Cobra agents!), they gagged Dr. Mindbender and were about to carry him out when they were met by the deadly female Cobra agents Pythona, Baroness, and Zartana. Snake-Eyes carried Dr. Mindbender out on his own, while Lady Jaye, Scarlett, and Jinx dealt with the three deadly Cobra female-agents. It was a hellish time and a hellish mission, but Snake-Eyes successfully carried the evil Cobra mad scientist back to G.I. Joe headquarters. Lady Jaye, however (unfortunately) was taken prisoner by Cobra...

 

Duke was furious that the extraction of Dr. Mindbender resulted in the loss of Lady Jaye, especially since the G.I. Joe engagement with Cobra in Washington was very successful. Snake-Eyes simply transported Dr. Mindbender to Duke's special interrogation-room before hurrying to the secret log-cabin in the forests of the Pine Barrens in New Jersey where Shipwreck was taking care of Mara (on his own!). When Snake-Eyes arrived, he found Shipwreck and Mara kissing and demanded to know what was going on!

MARA: This isn't what it looks like!
SHIPWRECK: Yeah (relax!), it was a 'brotherly-kiss' for my patient.
SNAKE-EYES: Right, well, I'm naturally paranoid...Mara is mine.

MARA: Whoa! I decide who I 'belong' to, Snake-Eyes...
SHIPWRECK: Hehe, you've got a bad start, Snake!
SNAKE-EYES: You return to Joe-headquarters, Shipwreck.

MARA: Shipwreck took great care of me, Snake...
SHIPWRECK: She's calling you 'Snake.'
SNAKE-EYES: That's cool, but I insist Shipwreck report to Duke!

MARA: Oh, I see, so you can have me all to yourself.
SHIPWRECK: That's Snake-Eyes' plan alright, but are you comfortable, Mara?
SNAKE-EYES: I'm sorry, Mara, I should have asked that first --- are you alright?

MARA: It's funny how we make all kinds of war but behave like children at home!
SHIPWRECK: Yes, war makes monkeys of men...
SNAKE-EYES: I suppose we need to safeguard innocence.

MARA: Alright, Snake-Eyes, you win my affections, but thank Shipwreck for his help!
SHIPWRECK: Yeah, Snake(!), I'll report back to Duke, but tell me something good.
SNAKE-EYES: Shipwreck, you saved my soul-mate, which Duke will reward (God bless).

====


----------



## Abishai100

*Chapter 2: The Dark Side*


For every heroic love story there may be an equally intriguing 'dark-side' love story, so this chapter is about two Cobra agents falling in love and complementing thoughts of civilization!


====

Storm-Shadow was intrigued by the emerging and developing love story and bond between Snake-Eyes and Mara and wanted to understand how he could apply such 'inspiration' in his own life to seek a path of peace (and perhaps even love!). Storm-Shadow was of course a skilled ninja-warrior and hard-boiled assassin and cared nothing for the whims of women or the charms of 'friendship,' yet he was curious about how the newfound philosophical 'coordinations' between G.I. Joe and Cobra were creating stable friendships and newfound 'promises' of normal civilian life. Storm-Shadow started eyeing his Cobra ally, the female eco-terrorist Pythona.

Pythona was beautiful and seductive and incredibly unpredictable. She was not patient with the foolishness of men or even the trickeries of chauvinistic pride. In fact, she vowed once never to get involved with men who did not outright honor her stance on feminine liberty and even rebelliousness. Pythona dated the Cobra emperor Serpentor for a while before his brutish fascist ways made her realize she would always be a 'maid' to the master. She also dated Cobra Commander but then discovered the vile terrorist was cheating on her with the Baroness. Finally, she started considering Storm-Shadow as a steady-beau; she liked his war-stance, his devotion to martial-arts, and his incredible agility and grace (not to mention his love of weaponry).

The fact that Pythona despised Snake-Eyes (more or less) and that Snake-Eyes was the rival of Storm-Shadow drew Pythona and Storm-Shadow closer and closer towards each other. Finally, one day, Pythona walked up to Storm-Shadow (in their secret Swiss Cobra retreat cabin --- established as a rehabilitation center by a peace treaty with G.I. Joe and the UN) and kissed him. Storm-Shadow as alarmed and asked his Cobra female ally (whom he was equally interested in!) what prompted such sudden romance, and she oddly and ironically charmingly explained to her Cobra male ally that she did so because she knew he wanted her to but did not have the sufficient gumption to approach her. The two then started up a rather interesting conversation about love...and evil.

STORM-SHADOW: You've always been beautiful, but dangerous!
PYTHONA: Don't be so edgy, my Cobra friend; it is a time of peace.
STORM-SHADOW: Peace may only be a veil for training, my dear.
PYTHONA: Well, I've had my share of 'normal disappointments.'
STORM-SHADOW: I am aware; you were betrayed by Serpentor.
PYTHON: And also Cobra Commander; but that is the past!
STORM-SHADOW: Are you trying to forge 'love' in this time of reconciliation?
PYTHONA: Why not, Storm-Shadow? Just look at Snake-Eyes and Mara!
STORM-SHADOW: Sure. They are capitalizing on opportunities for happiness.
PYTHONA: We Cobra members have equal rights to a life of promise and rehabilitation!
STORM-SHADOW: So they say...but you never know what politicians will say...tomorrow.
PYTHONA: Well, until then, won't you show me the 'other side' of evil?
STORM-SHADOW: Pythona, I've been a killer my whole life; I know little of kindness.
PYTHONA: Yet, you appreciate the comforts of Cupid (as an archer), no?
STORM-SHADOW: I respect the god of love Eros (as well as Cupid).
PYTHONA: Then show me why love is at least as 'exciting' as evil...
STORM-SHADOW: Perhaps the throws of affection stir the blood (and thoughts of immortality).
PYTHONA: We will be the complement of Snake-Eyes and Mara...

====


----------



## JamesBurt

nice post, thanks


----------



## Abishai100

*The Magazine Phenomenon*


I really enjoy writing comic book oriented fan-fic stuff, and I always appreciate positive comments!

Here's an addendum about media fanfare.

Cheers,



 

====

The heroics and deeds and derring-do of G.I. Joe and Cobra had spread all over the world, and everyone was into the new 'craze,' and even U.S. President Donald Trump commissioned Hollywood to make movies about the Joe-Cobra intrigue (in all its faces!). A comic book writer named Stan Ree decided to adapt the stories into a series of comics titled _War-Drama_, and it featured both danger-stories (e.g., terrorism) and love-stories (e.g., spies-in-love). Ree's comics were a big hit with American youngsters and also Norwegian youngsters. Two Norwegian women, Gretha and Kristin, bought Ree's comics for their sons Geir and Karl. Geir and Karl then showed the comics to their high school girlfriends Anita and Camilla who then showed it to their moms, Hege and Ida.

Well, Hege and Ida liked Ree's comics so much that they decided to dress up as G.I. Joe and Cobra female 'avatars' for Halloween in Oslo. A magazine journalist attending the Halloween party Hege and Ida showed up to dressed as Joe-Cobra females were impressed by Hege and Ida's costumes and decided to do a special magazine feature for the holiday-season titled, "Norwegian Women love Joe-Cobra!" The piece was a big hit and caught the attention of U.S. President Donald Trump who realized that G.I. Joe and Cobra 'avatars' could be huge hits with marketing-angled pro-democracy messages in the modern media. Soon, Steven Spielberg and Brett Ratner were on the phone, and two full-length impressive Hollywood (USA) films about the great Joe-Cobra war were in the works (and the women cast in the films were quite beautiful!).

Geir (son of Gretha) decided to write a high school essay about the women of G.I. Joe and Cobra titled "Women in War --- or Women in Love?" Geir got high-marks from his teacher, and he was thrilled when U.S. President Donald Trump wanted to talk about Geir's high school essay in a special speech about the Joe-Cobra war. The G.I. Joe ninja-assassin really liked all this press, and when he learned that actress Emmanuelle Seigner was being cast as the Cobra female vizier Baroness, he decided to call Seigner and congratulate her. Seigner then showed the story of Geir's high school essay to her son, Amit. Amit decided to keep a record of Geir's high school essay in his time-capsule 'file' about modern warfare-drama (a file which included news-clippings about the Gulf War and ISIS).

*"...Growing up in Oslo, Norway gave me ample opportunities to be exposed to all kinds of news-stories about global drama, including the great Joe-Cobra war. When I learned that Norwegian women were being drawn into the populism-oriented female-soldier drama presented in the news (and adapted comics and films!), I realized that Norwegians were part of a new 'global phenomenon.' The gorgeous women cast as Joe-Cobra female soldiers/agents in the Hollywood (USA) films by Spielberg and Ratner remind me that beauty can be as exciting as danger, and images of women being celebrated as patriots reminds us of the value of love as well as the necessity of war. Perhaps love can truly conquer war...So will Snake-Eyes stay married to Mara? ---Geir"*

====


----------



## Abishai100

*The Space-Girl*



====

Snake-Eyes made a deal with the Devil and took on the form of the galactic space-traveller Alas. Alas 'the knight' was a skilled space-traveller who visited planets as varied as Venus and Vega. While in Vega, Alas met a beautiful young woman with blue hair named Veronica. Veronica was everything Alas wanted. Alas contemplated (for the first time) changing his life completely and never going back to Earth or rejoining G.I. Joe. However, Alas remembered his days as 'Snake-Eyes' and his fond memories with G.I. Joe and the adventure of tackling Cobra and his sweet memories of his fair and wonderful wife Mara (who died of cancer). Alas decided Veronica was his 'new life.'

ALAS: You're everything I want!
VERONICA: I think you're confusing daydreams with prayers.
ALAS: You're my prayer, Veronica.
VERONICA: Relax, Alas; you're just pensive about your past!
ALAS: You don't want to know my past...
VERONICA: I can't solve your memory problem...
ALAS: I know, but I want to 'pretend' I can forget...with you.
VERONICA: So, I'm some kind of 'amnesia-medicine.'
ALAS: What's wrong with that? We'll never look back!
VERONICA: I'll always wonder what your 'terrible secret' is.
ALAS: You have a point, but love conquers war.
VERONICA: I'm guessing you were in the army.
ALAS: I was with a special operative-team known as 'G.I. Joe.'
VERONICA: Were you ever married?
ALAS: My lovely wife (Mara) died of cancer...
VERONICA: I'm sorry, Alas; I can try to pray with you.
ALAS: I don't want a church-buddy; I want a new wife!
VERONICA: How about I travel through space with you?
ALAS: Um, alright. I guess I'm happy just being near you, Veronica.
VERONICA: Well, I haven't heard that one before; you sounded like you needed a friend.
ALAS: Just let me be near you; I don't want to be alone, ok?
VERONICA: Maybe this is the beginning of a beautiful...companionship.
ALAS: Maybe our 'galactic companionship' will someday develop into...true love!
VERONICA: Or maybe we'll find a time-travel wormhole and you can resurrect Mara.

====


----------



## Abishai100

*Lady of the Lake*



I've always been fascinated by Arthurian legend and family-values oriented stories, so here's a yarn signifying those interests.

Signing off,

====

Snake-Eyes decided to retire from fighting altogether and removed his mask and helmet and decided to become a prince in Rajasthan, India where he agreed to pose for various photos for National Geographic. Snake-Eyes was content that he would spend his final days reading the works of Hans Christian Andersen and Edgar Allen Poe. He also became a fan of chess and would play chess against himself, one day being white, the other day being black.

 

An American tourist named Shelbye visited Rajasthan with her parents one summer. One day, she was wandering around the gardens of a nest of Indian palaces when she stumbled into Prince Snake-Eyes' palace-garden. It had just stopped raining, and young Shelbye was wearing her bright-yellow raincoat. Snake-Eyes was sitting in his palace backyard lawn-chair and noticed Shelbye, so he asked her to come over to him. He noticed she was very precocious and charming and explained to her he was peacefully reading _The Little Mermaid_. Shelbye said to him, "You should find that little mermaid and marry her, since the prince in that story rejected her!" Snake-Eyes had a revelation and realized Shelbye had witfully stumbled onto a great truth --- love was a very exciting 'quest.'

 

At the time Snake-Eyes was courting a nearby Algerian-Indian princess named Thea, but he also discovered she was cheating on him with another prince (from Saudi Arabia). Snake-Eyes was hurt, but he didn't really feel too dejected, since Thea was not a perfect match for him. Snake-Eyes thought about the 'advice' of the precocious young Shelbye and resolved to search for his 'perfect soul-mate.' Perhaps Shelbye might even be able to 'guide' Prince Snake-Eyes. When Snake-Eyes told Shelbye about Thea, Shelbye suggested Thea was not the right girl for him and that he should use the lessons-learned from that 'failed love-story' to seek a truer love. Snake-Eyes knew Shelbye was right and asked her to help him leave Thea and search for a real love. Thea was angry, but she realized Snake-Eyes and Shelbye were rather 'serious' about their little 'quest.' Thea was very attractive and always wore a yellow-bikini and swam in the summer and complimented Shelbye's bright-yellow raincoat. Shelbye had to return to America soon, so Snake-Eyes got permission from her parents to go touring around Rajasthan for a week before she had to go home. Shelbye never forgot Thea, however, and her strange 'cunning' consciousness.

 

The world was changing a lot at the time, and TrumpUSA was redirecting geopolitical perspectives on commerce-gauged peace (e.g., South Korea, NATO, Wall Street, etc.). A series of resort-casinos called Atlantis were being designed/built around the world, and U.S. First Lady Melania Trump commented on the symbolic achievement of this ambitious 'capitalism-geared' project. Snake-Eyes resolved to find his true love and take her to Atlantis (and maybe Shelbye's parents would allow her to join them on their vacation-trip!). Shelbye suggested to Snake-Eyes that perhaps his mysterious true love was already vacationing somewhere...perhaps in Atlantis(!).

 

America was under attack by a terrible serial-killer modelling himself after Leatherface (the fictional chainsaw-wielding cannibal from the _Texas Chainsaw Massacre_ horror-film franchise!). G.I. Joe leader Duke knew Snake-Eyes (the Joes' best ninja-assassin) was now a retired 'prince' in search of love, so he ordered Joe-soldier Flint to go hunting for this 'Leatherface-copycat' in his place. After a few months of detective-work, Flint discovered that this 'Leatherface' was professing to hunt for the mythical Lady of the Lake (an angelic female muse from Arthurian legend said to possess the magical sword Excalibur). Apparently, Leatherface wanted the symbolic power of Excalibur to instill fear into the hearts of modern-day Americans 'apathetic' about technology conveniences/toys. Flint knew this 'Leatherface' was simply using Excalibur as a 'metaphysics-excuse' to justify his anti-social rage against American tourists/travellers taking advantage of Expedia.com. Flint wished Snake-Eyes had not already left for his retirement, since Snake-Eyes was very adroit at deducing connections between criminal 'philosophy' and psychotic decision-making. Nevertheless, Flint deduced that this 'Leatherface' would start killing female tourists across America who represented traffic-claustrophobia to the psycho.

 

As Flint hunted Leatherface, and the rest of the G.I. Joes contended with what was left of the super-terrorist organization Cobra, Prince Snake-Eyes was busy hotel-hopping across Rajasthan (in his private-jet) with Shelbye, searching for his true love. Snake-Eyes knew that his true love would embody all the morals and values he cherished and all the patriotic flair of the defense of democracy. Snake-Eyes was also Catholic, and he hoped he and Shelbye would find a nice girl who was also Catholic. It was a very interesting experience for Snake-Eyes who had only known political complication and global warfare his entire life. He put down his sword and picked up the 'feather' of affection and beauty and even adopted 'Cupid' (god of love) as his charm-avatar. How would Snake-Eyes remember his days with the G.I. Joes?

 

Shelbye suggested one day to Prince Snake-Eyes that the girl he'd find would be drinking from a water-fountain at a hotel they visited in Rajasthan. When Snake-Eyes asked Shelbye how she knew that, the precocious young girl explained to him, "You thought a lot about your tough life, and now you're searching for a 'perfect love' who'll wash out all your sadness, which is why you should find this 'angel' drinking from a water-fountain!" Snake-Eyes started believing in Shelbye's child-like optimism, and sure enough, he and Shelbye found a beautiful blonde-haired woman at one of the hotels they visited drinking from a water-fountain. Prince Snake-Eyes told Shelbye to go talk to the girl first and explain to her that she and he were searching for true love. Shelbye happily did so and returned to Snake-Eyes and reported in awe, "This lovely girl claims to be the Lady of the Lake!" Just then, Snake-Eyes got a call on his iPhone from Flint, "Snake-Eyes, I've caught this terrible American serial-killer pretending to be Leatherface and claiming to be tracking the Lady of the Lake (from Arthurian legend)!" Snake-Eyes put his phone away and looked at Shelbye. He realized that this lovely young woman Shelbye discovered drinking from the water-fountain and professing to be the 'Lady of the Lake' was indeed some 'angel' here to deliver the message that his life of terrible fighting was finally behind him (and that he found a new good friend in Shelbye)! Love was here at last...

====


----------

